

pico.js - A Browser & Node.js JavaScript Library For Real-Time Audio Processing - Hirvesh
http://mohayonao.github.com/pico.js/index.html

======
Hirvesh
source: [http://functionn.blogspot.com/2012/12/picojs-javascript-
libr...](http://functionn.blogspot.com/2012/12/picojs-javascript-library-for-
real-time.html)

Info: pico.js is a JavaScript library for real-time audio processing. It
allows you to generate audio using a simple API, using different sample rates
(8000, 11025, 12000, 16000, 22050, 24000, 32000, 44100, 48000).

Optionally, you can use Flash player to play the sound being processed, as
well as using HTML5 to do so. pico.js also is available as a Node.js module.

